# Anyone Cancel Dish Network Lately ?



## Ozwaldo (Dec 20, 2007)

I got D installed yesterday. All went well and I am satisified as of now. I need to cancel E tomorrow. Other than receivers and remotes do they ask for anything else back ? Do they ask for LNB's or any dish parts back ? Thanks !


----------



## jerseyfla (May 12, 2006)

You have to return the Recievers, Remotes, and LNB's. You can throw the dishes away or recycle them. BTW my D* install is Friday, did the D* guy use the same Coaxial Cables that were connected to your E* dish?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

They want the LNB's back? How....weird.


----------



## utech626 (Jan 12, 2008)

Receivers, Remotes, LNB's and Switch if you have one. Just canceled yesterday.


----------



## Ozwaldo (Dec 20, 2007)

jerseyfla said:


> You have to return the Recievers, Remotes, and LNB's. You can throw the dishes away or recycle them. BTW my D* install is Friday, did the D* guy use the same Coaxial Cables that were connected to your E* dish?


I ran 2 new double RG6 (4 lines) from the dish to the grounding block myself. An Ironwood installer that was in the neighborhood 2 weeks ago gave me the coax, grounding block, and a Slimline mast and foot so I could get things ready. I mounted to my chimney so I had the mast in place and plumb with 2 monopoles for support. The installer had it easy. All he had to do was put the dish on top of the mast and align it and activate the receivers. He let me hook up the receivers while he was putting the dish together. I used the old cables from the grounding block to the receivers. It's only a couple of years old and in good shape and it runs under the house (RG6 Quad).
To answer your question they will probably use your existing wire if it is still good. You can always ask them to replace it and see what they say. Good Luck with your install !


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

okietekkie said:


> They want the LNB's back? How....weird.


That`s what I thought as well, so packed up everything in the boxes that my D* stuff came in and sent them back ASAP to rid myself of that service. That was over 2 years ago now. Been smooth sailing ever since


----------



## laurie_lu (Dec 2, 2007)

We cancelled with DishNetwork in late November. They said we owned all our equipment and that we could keep it. We were Dish customers for over seven years.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I had to send them -

Receivers, remotes, the 4 SAT LNB and the ViP power inserter.

Luckily I was sending them back both a ViP622 and a 522 so I had two boxes to pack everything in. I don't think it would have all fit in one box.


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

Ozwaldo said:


> I got D installed yesterday. All went well and I am satisified as of now. I need to cancel E tomorrow. Other than receivers and remotes do they ask for anything else back ? Do they ask for LNB's or any dish parts back ? Thanks !


If you happen to have a credit on your account, it is a pain to get the money back. They won't send it to you automatically, after your equip is received by them make sure and call and ask them to send you a check.


----------



## scriptohio (Jan 17, 2008)

I switched from E to D this past Saturday. The D Tech was professional and knowledgeable and just a really nice person and did a great job on the dish install with signal strength between 95 and 100 across all satellites.

There are some differences between my HR21 and my Vip622 in functions but no big deal. I will say the Dish remotes are less directional than Direct. The Dish IR remotes didn’t have to be pointed directly at the receiver to access functions.

I received a phone message yesterday that E was sending packing boxes to return my 3 receivers, remotes, switch box and LNB in. I hope that includes postage.

E was ok and they did have more HD until D lit up D10. Now get my locals out of Cleveland in HD that along with the extra HD on D was well worth the switch.

A seamless switch and it is going to cost me less over the next number of months.


----------



## bobinnv (Apr 2, 2006)

I am about to switch from E* to D* so I can get locals in HD. I was planning on not canceling my E* until D* is up and running. But the E antenna is in a prime spot, where I can reach it to brush off snow - will the installer take down the old antenna, or will he put the new one in a different spot?

I take it E won't want their old antenna back, so I guess I could take it down myself without fear of damaging it 

And when I cancel E, will they cancel it immediately, or do they wait for the end of a billing cycle or something?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## bravesguy (Jan 25, 2006)

I actually cancelled DISH a few weeks ago b/c I can't seem to get HD channels from them. They sent me a box for my LNB, receiver, and the remote.

Just to let you know, it took talking to 4 people to cancel the account and each time I had to explain. Whatever happened to, I just want to cancel.

And one more thing, I get calls every other day from them wanting me to come back. If they could only get me HD, I might would consider it. Thinking of switching to DirecTV, but not sure what I am doing now.


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

what are LNB's?


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

bobinnv said:


> I am about to switch from E* to D* so I can get locals in HD. I was planning on not canceling my E* until D* is up and running. But the E antenna is in a prime spot, where I can reach it to brush off snow - will the installer take down the old antenna, or will he put the new one in a different spot?
> 
> I take it E won't want their old antenna back, so I guess I could take it down myself without fear of damaging it
> 
> ...


The D* tech not only did a very good install but he also swapped out the old E* antenna and ask me if I wanted the new in the same place. Which I did.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

scriptohio said:


> I will say the Dish remotes are less directional than Direct. The Dish IR remotes didn't have to be pointed directly at the receiver to access functions.


Go into settings and change the remote settings to RF. Then you don't have to point at all!


----------



## scriptohio (Jan 17, 2008)

bobinnv said:


> I am about to switch from E* to D* so I can get locals in HD. I was planning on not canceling my E* until D* is up and running. But the E antenna is in a prime spot, where I can reach it to brush off snow - will the installer take down the old antenna, or will he put the new one in a different spot?
> 
> I take it E won't want their old antenna back, so I guess I could take it down myself without fear of damaging it
> 
> ...


You pay your service a month in advance. I had just received my bill so I didn't owe them anything. Most of the time the antenna will go in the same spot depending on your view of the required satellites. I was with D first and because of a tree E had to relocate the dish. My new D dish is back to a good spot on my house that I can sweep the snow if need be. They will not want the entire dish just the LNBs off of it.

When I left D for E I got calls weekly to come back. I would guess the calls from E will start next week. I was a Premier customer with the full boat package on multiple sets. With me it's all about the HD with 3 HD sets. I just don't see E catching up to D in the next year or more.


----------



## bravesguy (Jan 25, 2006)

0pusX said:


> what are LNB's?


It is a low noise block component. On your dish, it is the round white handle looking thing that points toward the center of the dish. I don't know what it does or anything like that, but they want it back for some reason.


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

I switched last Friday.

When I called E the guy I got first tried to tell me I was under a 18 month commitment for an HD Upgrade I did in Oct of 2006.

Told him he was mistaken and I specifically got the Upgrade with no commitment.

He finally transfered me to another lady who started in with the 20 ? routine, why did you cancel etc.

I stopped her at the start and told her I don't have time for all that, Just cancel my account, fix the problem with the commitment and give me my credit. After that she chilled out and was quite helpful.

She checked on the commitment deal and told me I was right I was not under a commitment, and after looking at my bill was happy to tell me I owed them nothing.

Then I said what about the credit I should have due since I was paid for another 2 weeks.

After refiguireing she said I was owed $46 and it would be credited to my account.

Thought for sure I would be fighting for that but surprise, surprise it showed up in my account today as a credit.

I did get a couple calls trying to get me back but I stopped them at the start and told them no.

I always tell them I would come back possibly in the future if things did not work out. I think that helps with them not hassling you to much.

It has been a week and I am still waiting for the boxes to send the stuff back.

Funny though I was told nothing about the switch I have so If I can keep that I see an Ebay sale coming up.

I was with them for 4 years and had 4 receivers, 2 HD so they lost a good customer.

I want to get Sunday Ticket next year so that was the main reason I switched and their HD is so much better.

Also I am paying about $25 a month less ($45 the first year with my rebate) and have more equipment and programming so I am very happy with D so far


----------

